# erstes Logo



## tvu1892 (25. September 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe nun auch mein erstes Logo entworfen.
Es wurde für eine Immobilien GmbH entwickelt und basiert auf einem lizenzfreien Logo von dieser Seite
http://www.vecteezy.com/vector-icons/44356-house-logo-vector

Freue mich auf Tipps und Hinweise!

Das Logo wird dann auf dieser Seite verwendet
http://huels-immobilien-gmbh.de/

Ralf


----------



## smileyml (25. September 2012)

Ich würde kein Logo auf der Grundlage eines freien Beispiels machen.
Das macht es nicht nur beliebig, sondern bietet auch keinen Schutz.

• Aus meiner Sicht passen das Petrol und das Grün farblich nicht zusammen. Sie ähneln sich auch relativ stark.
• Warum wird alles klein geschrieben? Hat das einen Grund? Bitte dazu mal folgenden Artikel lesen: http://sz-magazin.sueddeutsche.de/texte/anzeigen/1774/Kleinschreibung
• Ich würde versuchen die drei Zeilen alle gleich breit zu schreiben und die unterste dabei nicht so schrecklich zu sperren.

Ansonsten kann ich wenig dazu sagen, da du ja das Logo nicht gemacht hast.
Ich denke lediglich es könnte durchaus markanter und mutiger werden.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Nicoo (26. September 2012)

Hallo tvu1892,

da dieses Logo von einem öffentlichen Logo abstammt, das von allen verwendet werden darf, besteht das Risiko dass dein Logo nicht "einmalig" anzutreffen ist. Desswegen würde ich es ein wenig anpassen (zum Beispiel oben die Dachkante und unten die Bodenkante schräg nach hinten ziehen und noch irgend ein Fenster oder so).


Gruss
Nico


----------



## tvu1892 (15. Oktober 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Hinweise!!
Habe jetzt mal was eigenes Entworfen.
Bin wieder für Hinweise dankbar.


----------



## smileyml (15. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
wieder würden sich viele Fagen stellen lassen, aber grundlegend fehlt mit etwas der erkennbare Grundgedanke und auch etwas Klarheit. Die Schrift schlängelt sich überall so entlang und bildet mit dem drei Strichellinien keine richtige Einheit.

Ich habe mal in Anlehnung an meinem Post #2 einen 5-Minuten-Vorschlag gemacht. Also Weiterführung dessen, könntest du z.B. den Hausumriss verfeinern und/oder auch das l und s von Hüls verbinden oder gar Hüls auch komplett selbst als Schriftzug entwerfen.

Grüße Marco


----------

